

How we built Dojo Learning - Planning and designing new features - lux
http://www.dojolearning.com/siteblog-post-action/id.36/title.how-we-built-dojo-learning-part-5

======
lux
This is the fifth part of a six-part blog post I wrote talking about how we
built our startup, Dojo Learning, from my perspective as co-founder/lead
developer.

This post talks about how we plan and design new features of our software.

